#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Στατικά & Εδαφοτεχνικά- Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό**Ανάλυση*

EngiLab Beam.2D 2015 Lite Editiontelaio 2dFramework - Στατική ανάλυση 2D & 3D φορέωνΣυνεχής δοκός (MS-DOS)Z88 AuroraZeus-NL Στατική και Δυναμική μη γραμμική ανάλυση

*Σκυρόδεμα*

Gala ReinforcementRC-Solver - Στατική ανάλυση δομικών στοιχείων -EC2Cross Section Analysis and DesignPilotisSimple DesignerΑντικατάσταση οπλισμούReinforcing bars calculator*Excel -* Προμελέτη*Excel -* Concrete Tools Ver 1.20*Excel -* Έλεγχοι λειτουργικότητας δοκών*Excel -* Πλάκα πρόβολος Ver. 1.60*Excel -* Υπολογισμός ευθύγραμμων κλιμάκων δύο στηρίξεων*Excel -* Υπολογισμός κλίμακας ελεύθερης στον χώρο με ελικοειδή και ευθύγραμμα τμήματα
*Excel -* Μήκη Αγκυρώσεων, Αναμονών, Ενώσεων κατά ΕΚΩΣ-2000*Excel -* Αναπτύγματα - Πίνακας σιδηρού οπλισμού*Excel -* Προμετρήσεις Σκυροδέματος Ver 1.10*Excel -* Επιμέτρηση Σκυροδέματος*Excel -* M-C Analysis : Υπολογισμός ροπών-καμπυλοτήτων ορθογωνικής διατομής*Excel -* Έλεγχος ευλυγισίας υποστυλώματος*Excel -* Αντικατάσταση οπλισμών

*Μεταλλικά*

Sidenor Predesign Steel Members*Excel -* Υπολογισμός Γερανογέφυρας "Geranogefyra1"
*Excel -* Φορτίο Γερανογέφυρας*Excel -* Διαστασιολόγηση μεταλλικών υποστυλωμάτων σχήματος  "σταυρού"*Excel -* Υπολογισμός βάρους μεταλλικής κατασκευής Ver. 1.2
*AutoCad -* stl application for AutoCAD*AutoCad -* Steel Structure Drawing Toolbar v1.01*Sofistik* - edu_steel_5

*Ξύλινα*

*Άλλα*

PCSheetPileWall - Πασσαλότοιχοι αντιστήριξης*DOS -* wall κατα Rankine*Excel -* Τοίχος Αντιστήριξης*Excel -* Τοίχος Βαρύτητας*Excel -* Φορτία ανέμου με EC1*Excel* - Φορτίο δοκού*Excel* - Αξονικό φορτίο υποστυλώματος*Excel* - Υπολογισμός ελικοειδούς κλίμακας*Excel -* Υπολογισμός ενισχύσεων με FRP*AutoCad -* Σχεδίαση τοίχου αντιστήριξηςΔιαστασιολόγηση ορεινών υδρονομικών έργων*
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*2. Νομοθεσία - Κανονισμοί
**Ευρωκώδικες*

 Ευρωκώδικας 1 - Φορτία Χιονιού - Μέρος 1-3Ευρωκώδικας 2 - Σχεδιασμός φορέων από Σκυρόδεμα - Μέρος 1-1Ευρωκώδικας 6 και Εθνικό Κείμενο ΕφαρμογήςΕυρωκώδικας 8 - Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός - Μέρος 1ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. - Κανονισμός ΕπεμβάσεωνΠαράλληλη ισχύς ΚΑΝΕΠΕ & Παραρτήματος Ε του ΕΑΚ 

*DIN Fachbericht*

DIN Fachberiht 101 και 102 στα ελληνικά καθώς και μια   παρουσίαση του Πενέλη από μια ημερίδαDIN-Fachbericht 103 στα ΕλληνικάDIN-Fachbericht 104 στα ΕλληνικάDIN-Fachbericht 103 στα ΓερμανικάDIN-Fachbericht 104 στα ΓερμανικάΟδηγίες για την αντισεισμική μελέτη γεφυρών σε συνδυασμό   με τα DIN FachberichteΕγκριτική απόφαση για την εφαρμογή των DIN FachberichteΗ εγκύκλιος για την εφαρμογή των DIN Facheberichte στη   γεφυροποιίαΟδηγίες για την εφαρμογή των DIN - FACHBERICHTE στην   Ελλάδα 

*FEMA**   - ACI* 
FEMA 273: NEHRP Guidelines for the Seismic   Rehabilitation of BuildingsFEMA 306: Evaluation of Earthquake Damaged Concrete and   Masonry Wall Buildings Basic Procedures ManualFEMA 356: Prestandard and Commentary for the seismic   Rehabilitation of BuildingsFEMA 451: NEHRP Recommended Provisions - Design   ExamplesFEMA 454: Designing for Earthquakes: A Manual for   ArchitectsFEMA 547: Techniques for the Seismic Rehabilitation of   Existing BuildingsACI 318-02: The Structural Concrete Standard 

*Ελληνικοί Κανονισμοί*

Προδιαγραφές Στατικών Μελετών - Εγκύκλιος 98/1989Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Χαλύβων 2008Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος (ΚΤΣ-2016)Κανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος (ΚΤΣ-97)Προσαρμογή του Κανονισμού Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος (ΚΤΣ-97) στο ΕΛΟΤ EN 197-1Ειδική Προδιαγραφή ΣΚ-300 "Σκυρόδεμα μικρού όγκου"ΕΚΩΣ 2000ΕΑΚ 2000Τροποποίηση παραρτήματος Ε ΕΑΚ ΦΕΚ.350/17.02.2016ΝΕΑΚ 1995Κανονισμός Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος 1954Αντισεισμικός Κανονισμός 1959Κανονισμός Φορτίσεων (Βασιλικό Διάταγμα 1945)ΦΕΚ-ΠΡΟΣΥ 2692_31-12-2008Αντικατάσταση του άρθρου 12 του ΒΔ της 19/26.2.195Βραχείς πρόβολοι κατά ΝΕΑΚ 1995 (δεν ισχύει)Απάντηση ΟΑΣΠ για το συντελεστή σπουδαιότηταςΑπάντηση ΟΑΣΠ για προσθήκη καθ' ύψοςΑπαντήσεις ΟΑΣΠΣυστάσεις για προσεισμικές και μετασεισμικές επεμβάσειςΣυστάσεις για κατεδαφίσεις κτηρίωνΟδηγίες για τη μελέτη γεφυρών με σεισμική μόνωσηΑπομείωση φέρουσας ικανότητας μικρών κτηρίων μετά από   πυρκαγιάΧαρακτηρισμός μετασεισμικού ελέγχου καταλληλότηταςΕγκύκλιος για τη μελέτη ξύλινων στεγών και πατωμάτωνΕγκύκλιος 98/22.12.195 Προδιαγραφές στατικών μελετώνΕγκύκλιος Ε3/96 ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕΕγκύκλιος Ε7/97 Εκτίμηση αντοχής σκυροδέματοςΕγκύκλιος Ε39/99 

*Διάφοροι Κανονισμοί* 
ETAG: Ευρωπαϊκός κανονισμός για αγκύριαDIN 1045 (στα γερμανικά)Criteri di calcolo per la progettazione degli   interventioni *
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*3. Έντυπα**Συμφωνητικά*

Ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό ανάθεσης-ανάληψης μελέτης φέροντος   οργανισμούΣυμφωνητικό οπλισμένου σκυροδέματοςΣχέδιο ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού ανάθεσης στατικής μελέτης

*Τεχνικές Εκθέσεις*

Τεχνική έκθεση μέτρων ασφαλείας κατά τις εκσκαφέςΒεβαίωση στατικής επάρκειαςΕδαφοτεχνική γνωμάτευση

*Άλλα*

Κάρτα με χρήσιμα στοιχεία όπλισης από τη ΣΙΔΕΝΟΡΑίτηση στον ΟΑΣΠΈντυπο παραγγελίας Interbeton*AutoCad -* Πινακίδα Παραδοχών Παλαιού Ελληνικού Κανονισμού* Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*4. Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα (1)
**Σκυρόδεμα*

*Βιβλίο** -* Διαμόρφωση και λεπτομέρειες όπλισης δομικών στοιχείων*Βιβλίο** -* Ευρωκώδικας 2 - Eurocode 2 - Αναλυτικό Εγχειρίδιο*Βιβλίο** -* Το ευρωπαϊκό πρότυπο σκυροδέματος ΕΝ 206-1*Βιβλίο** -* Steel Designers' Manual, 6th Edition*Σημειώσεις -* Συχνές ερωτο-απαντήσεις για το σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* Παραγωγή και έλεγχος ποιότητας του σκυροδέματος*Σημειώσεις -* Παράτυπη προσθήκη νερού στο σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* Ρηγμάτωση πλαστικής ξήρανσης*Σημειώσεις -* Σκυροδέτηση σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος*Σημειώσεις -* Τεχνική Οδηγία 1 (ΣΠΜΕ) - Σκυροδέτηση με χαμηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος*Σημειώσεις -* Τεχνική Οδηγία 2 (ΣΠΜΕ) - Σκυροδέτηση με υψηλή θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος*Σημειώσεις -* Τεχνική Οδηγία 3 (ΣΠΜΕ) - Σκυροδέτηση σε συνήθεις καιρικές συνθήκες*Σημειώσεις -* Τεχνική Οδηγία 4 (ΣΠΜΕ) - Δάπεδα από Σκυρόδεμα (πλάκες επί εδάφους)*Σημειώσεις -* Τεχνική Οδηγία 5 (ΣΠΜΕ) - Αυτοσυμπυκνούμενο Σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* Τεχνική Οδηγία 6 (ΣΠΜΕ) - Ανθεκτικό Σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* ΚΤΣ-97 - από ΤΙΤΑΝ*Σημειώσεις -* Διαδικασία Σκυροδέτησης: Επίβλεψη κατασκευής κτιρίων*Σημειώσεις -* Αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός κατασκευών από σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* Aντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός με στάθμες επιτελεστικότητας*Σημειώσεις -* ΕΜΠ: Διάτρηση - Κοντός πρόβολος - Υψίκορμη δοκός*Σημειώσεις -* Κατασκευές από σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* Οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα*Σημειώσεις -* Μαθήματα Οπλισμένου και Προεντεταμένου Σκυροδέματος*Σημειώσεις -* Ευρωκώδικας 2 - Eurocode 2 - Παραδείγματα Εφαρμογή*Σημειώσεις -* DIN EN 206-1 and DIN EN 1045-2 in brief*Σημειώσεις -* Κλίμακες - Stairs*Σημειώσεις -* Underground Concrete Tanks*Σημειώσεις -* ETAG 001  Metal anchors for use in concrete*Σημειώσεις -* Test Beton*Σημειώσεις -* Συστάσεις χρήσεων πλαστικοτύπων για πλάκες με νευρώσεις (Zoellner)*Σημειώσεις -* Ειδικές κατασκευές από ΟΣ και ΠΣ- Κλίμακες vol.1 - Κλίμακες*Εργασία -* Θεμελίωση με υπόγειο*Εργασία -* Προσδιορισμός μηχανικών χαρακτηριστικών σκυροδέματος  ηλικίας 28 ημερών και 28 ετών*Εργασία -* Αξιολόγηση οπλισμών S500s & B500c έναντι διάβρωσης*Εργασία -* Επίδραση της διάβρωσης στις ιδιότητες του S500s*Εργασία -* Αντισεισμικές θεμελιώσεις με υπόγειο*Εργασία -* Υπολογισμός τιμής του συντελεστή συμπεριφοράς «q»*Εργασία -* Βλάβες από σεισμό σε κτίρια από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα*Εργασία -* Αστοχίες δομικών στοιχείων Ο.Σ.*Εργασία -* Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα*Εργασία -* Self Compacting Concrete (SCC) in brief*Εργασία -* Displacement Based Design of RC Walls wih SFSI*Dwg* - Κορφιάς στέγης*Dwg* - Τυπικά φρεάτια*Dwg* - Διάφορες στατικές λεπτομέρειες*Dwg* - Κατασκευαστικές Λεπτομέρειες στοιχείων από Ο.Σ.-GR*Dwg* - Κατασκευαστικές Λεπτομέρειες στοιχείων από Ο.Σ.-ΕΝ*Dwg* - Υπόμνημα αναμονών-συνδετήρων-αποστατήρων 

*Μεταλλικά*

*Βιβλίο** -* Specification for Structural Steel Buildings*Βιβλίο** -* Recommended Seismic Design Criteria for New Steel*Βιβλίο** -* The Economics of Structural Steelwork*Βιβλίο** -* Hollow sections in structural applications*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σχόλια και παραδείγματα ΕC3 (EN 1993-1-10) Material*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σχόλια και παραδείγματα στον ΕC3 (EN 1993-1-5)*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σημειώσεις επί των μεταλλικών πλαισίων*Σημειώσεις**  -* Μη γραμμική συμπεριφορα μεταλλικων κατασκευων*Σημειώσεις**  -* Βασικά Θέματα Αντισεισμικού Σχεδιασμού Μεταλλικών*Σημειώσεις**  -* διευθύνσεις για σιδηρές κατασκευές*Σημειώσεις**  -* Συνδέσεις Μεταλλικών Κατασκευών*Σημειώσεις**  -* Basic concepts in ductile detailing of steel structures*Σημειώσεις**  -* EC3 Cold-Formed Steel Design (vs) AISI Specifications*Σημειώσεις**  -* Hot Finished SHS for Multi-storey Columns*Σημειώσεις**  -* Γερανογέφυρες*Σημειώσεις**  -* Ανασχετήρες γερανογεφυρών*Εργασία -* Bolted Connections for RHS/SHS under tensile*Εργασία -* SHS/RHS End Plate Connections (8 bolts)*Εργασία -* SHS/RHS End Plate Connections (4 bolts)*Εργασία -* Ταξινόμηση κόμβων με βάση τη δυσκαμψία*Εργασία -* Bελτιστοποίηση λεπτότοιχων μεταλλικών τεγίδων*Διάγραμμα-Πίνακας  -* Νομογράφημα πυραντίστασης μεταλλικών διατομών*Διάγραμμα-Πίνακας  -* Μεταλλικές διατομές EU*Διάγραμμα-Πίνακας  -* Διατομές σιδηροδοκών θερμής έλασης*Διάγραμμα-Πίνακας  -* Διατομές Ψυχρής Έλασης*Διάγραμμα-Πίνακας  -* Στοιχεία- αντιδράσεις γερανογέφυρας demag*Διάγραμμα-Πίνακας  -* Βίδες - Πλήρης κατάλογος*Dwg* - Χρήσιμα σχέδια μεταλλικών κατασκευών*Dwg* - Μεταλλικά - Διάφορες λεπτομέρειες*Excel -* profile 

*Σύμμεικτα*

*Βιβλίο** -* Composite Structures Of Steel And Concrete*Βιβλίο** -* Σύμμικτες Κατασκευές*Σημειώσεις**  -*Σημειώσεις σύμμικτων κατασκευών ΑΠΘ*Σημειώσεις**  -* Κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες σύμμικτων 

*Ξύλινα*

*Βιβλίο** -* Characteristics and availability of commercially  imporant woods *
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*4. Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα (2)*
*Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία
*
*Σημειώσεις** -* Σχεδιασμός και ανασχεδιασμός κατασκευών από φέρουσα  τοιχοποιία*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σεισμική απόκριση-ενίσχυση-μόρφωση κτιρίων φέρουσα  τοιχοποιία*Εργασία -* Τοιχοποιίες από πηλό*Μελέτη* - Μελέτη νέου πέτρινου 
*Επεμβάσεις  -* *Ενισχύσεις*

*Βιβλίο** -* Ενίσχυση κατασκευών για σεισμικά φορτία*Βιβλίο** -* Προσωρινές Υποστυλώσεις*Εργασία  -* Μέθοδοι ενίσχυσης και επισκευής στοιχείων θεμελίωσης*Εργασία -* Αίτια και μέθοδοι επισκευής ρωγμών στο σκυρόδεμα*Εργασία -* Παθολογία και αποκατάσταση δομικών στοιχείων φέροντος   οργανισμού παραδοσιακών κτιρίων*Εργασία  -* Ενίσχυση φέρουσας τοιχοποιιας με ριζοοπλισμούς*Εργασία -* Συστάσεις και πρακτικοί κανόνες για τον επανέλεγχο   επισκευασμένων-ενισχυμένων υποστυλωμάτων από Ο.Σ.*Εργασία -* Διαστασιολόγηση ενισχύσεων με FRP*Εργασία -*Τα σύνθετα υλικά ως μέσο ενίσχυσης*Εργασία -* Βλήτρα-Αγκύρια σε επεμβάσεις στα στοιχεία από Ο.Σ.*Εργασία -* Συμπεριφορά Πλαισίων ΟΣ Ενισχυμένα με Τοιχώματα ΟΣ*Εργασία -* Μηχανικές ενώσεις-επεκτάσεις οπλισμού (couplers)*Dwg* - Κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες ενισχύσεων 

*Θεμελιώσεις -   Αντιστηρίξεις - Γεωτεχνικά*

*Βιβλίο** -* Στρώσεις εξυγίανσης και βοηθητικές στρώσεις*
**Σημειώσεις** -* Σημειώσεις: Θεμελιώσεις (μέρος 1ο)*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σημειώσεις: Θεμελιώσεις (μέρος 2ο)*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σημειώσεις: Θεμελιώσεις (μέρος 3ο)*Σημειώσεις**  -* Ανάλυση & σχεδιασμός εύκαμπτων αντιστηρίξεων*Σημειώσεις -* Διευθύνσεις για εδαφομηχανική-θεμελιώσεις*Σημειώσεις**  -* Design of Footbridges*Εργασία  -* Γεωτεχνικός Σχεδιασμός EC7 part. 1*Εργασία -* Τρόποι ανάλυσης του EC7 part 1*Μελέτη* - Μικροζωνική μελέτη Θεσσαλονίκης*Μελέτη* - Γεωλογικός Χάρτης - Φύλλο: Θεσσαλονίκη*Dwg* --Κατασκευαστική λεπτομέρεια τοίχου αντιστήριξης*Dwg* --Τοίχοι αντιστήριξης σε dwg*Dwg* --Πρότυπα τοίχων αντιστήριξης σε dwg από την "Εγνατία Οδός Α.Ε."*Dwg* --Πρότυπα οχετών της Εγνατία Οδός Α.Ε. 

*Ανάλυση (Στατική -   Δυναμική - Αλληλεπίδραση)*

*Βιβλίο** -* Seismic analysis of cantilever retaining walls*Σημειώσεις**  -* Δυναμική των κατασκευών*Σημειώσεις**  -* Colorado Lectures on FEM*Σημειώσεις**  -* Τυπολόγιο αντισεισμικών*Σημειώσεις**  -* Πρότυπα παραδείγματα ΟΑΣΠ - Αβραμίδης*Σημειώσεις**  -* Αλληλεπίδραση Εδάφους - Κατασκευής (1)*Εργασία -* Ανάλυση κατασκευών*Εργασία  -* Αλληλεπίδραση Εδάφους-Ανωδομής*Εργασία  -* Soil - Structure Interaction for Buildings 
*Άλλα*

*Βιβλίο** -* Advanced mechanics of composite materials*Σημειώσεις**  -* Σημειώσεις για το Πρόγραμμα SAP2000 Version 10*Σημειώσεις**  -* manual SAP2000 για πλαστική ανάλυση κατασκευών*Σημειώσεις**  -* Όροι Ευρωκωδίκων - Eurocode terms*Εργασία -* Υδατοδεξαμένες & Αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός*Εργασία -* Αίτια αστοχίας silos*Εργασία  -* Frames-INERD-Connect-Euro*Εργασία  -* Συμπεριφορά τοίχων πλήρωσης*Άρθρο -* q=1 ή q>1*Άρθρο -* Κατάρρευση κτιρίου στη Σανγκάη*Μελέτη* - Πεζοδιαβάσεις*Μελέτη*  - Στατικές μελέτες προεγκεκριμένων αρχιτεκτονικών κτηρίων -   Στάβλοι Στήριξη πλινθοδομών προεξοχών *
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια
**Σκυρόδεμα*

*Σεμινάριο** -* Σχεδιασμός Φορέων από Σκυρόδεμα με βάση τον EC2 (Βόλος -   Μέρος 1o)*Σεμινάριο** -* Σχεδιασμός Φορέων από Σκυρόδεμα με βάση τον EC2 (Βόλος - Μέρος 2o)*Σεμινάριο** -* Σχεδιασμός Φορέων από Σκυρόδεμα με βάσει τον EC2 (Βόλος - Μέρος 3o)*Σεμινάριο** -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (2)*Σεμινάριο** -* Διαδικασία σκυροδέτησης από το ΤΕΕ-ΤΚΜΑνάλυση διάτμησης με EC2 σε σχέση με ΕΚΩΣ*Συνέδριο -* 16o Συνέδριο Σκυροδέματος (πρακτικά)*Συνέδριο -* 15o Συνέδριο Σκυροδέματος 2006 Αλεξανδρούπολη*Συνέδριο -* 14ο Συνέδριο Σκυροδέματος 2003 Κως*Συνέδριο -* Fib 2003 Arthens Symposium*Ημερίδα -* Από τον Κανονισμό Τεχνολογίας Χαλύβων–2000 στο σχέδιο προτύπου prEN100880 

*Μεταλλικά*

*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (3)*Διάλεξη -* Διαλέξεις πάνω στον ΕC3 

*Σύμμεικτα*

*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (4)*Διάλεξη -* Διαλέξεις πάνω στον ΕC4 

*Ξύλινα*


*Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία*

*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (6)*Σεμινάριο -* Επισκευές και Ενισχύσεις Φέρουσας Τοιχοποιίας 

*Επεμβάσεις -* *Ενισχύσεις*

*Σεμινάριο** -* Επεμβάσεις σε κτίρια από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα*Ημερίδα -* Ενισχύσεις επισκευές από το ΤΕΕ Μαγνησίας*Ημερίδα -* Δομητικές επεμβάσεις σε μνημεία και ιστορικά κέντραΕνισχύσεις - Επισκευές*Συνέδριο -* Φοιτητικά συνέδρια 2007-2008*Σεμινάριο** -* ΕλΕΜ: Ενισχύσεις κατασκευών οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος 

*Άλλα*

*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 Γενική Εισαγωγή*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (0+1)*Σεμινάριο -* Σχεδίαση Κατασκευών με Ευρωκώδικες (Κέρκυρα)*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (7)*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (8)*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (9)*Σεμινάριο -* Σεμινάριο Ευρωκωδίκων 2009 (Θεσσαλονίκη)*Σεμινάριο -* Εφαρμογή Νέων Τεχνολογιών στην Ανάλυση και τον Σχεδιασμό   Αντισεισμικών Κατασκευών*Συνέδριο -* COMPDYN 2009*Συνέδριο -* SEECCM 2009*Συνέδριο -* 4th IC-SCCE*Ημερίδα -* Ο σεισμός της L'Aquila & η Ελληνική Πραγματικότητα*Συνέδριο -* Αποτίμηση των ιδιοτήτων των υλικών σε υφιστάμενες κατασκευές *Συνέδριο -* Πρακτικά 9ου Συνεδρίου Bridge Management*Συνέδριο -* Πρακτικά Διεθνούς Συνεδρίου IBSBI 2011 *
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

